# Multimedia-Error: error reading jObject from JsonReader



## ShanChi (May 18, 2017)

I have installed MediaPortal, a HomeTheater PC software. It provides access to many online TV stations. But when I click to open many of these channels I see -
ERROR
getting playback urls for video
error reading jObject from JsonReader. Path ",line 0, position 0.

I am not a programmer. Had some programming many years ago and am familiar with HTML/ CSS. But I am clueless as to what this error means or how to fix it. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Javascript is installed on this computer but not Java.


----------



## ShanChi (May 18, 2017)

Note - I also earlier posted a question about Intel drivers on a Toshiba laptop that I am setting up. See: https://forums.techguy.org/threads/intel-drivers-on-laptop.1190184/#post-9376506. Frank helped me think that through very well.


----------



## draceplace (Jun 8, 2001)

You should go to the MediaPortal community for support. Its open source and it seems the people could help.

That said, when I searched the Media Portal forum (https://forum.team-mediaportal.com/)
on 'ERROR getting playback urls for video' I get 6 pages of what seems to be a variety of problems.

I would start with one of the offending urls and verify that it worked outside the software. Then search or start a thread inside MP forums for the fix for the specific url. That might get you headed in the right direction.

It could be an old url or a url to a site you have to join to use?


----------

